Ask HN: With Mozilla’s problems, should I be concerned about the future of Rust? - blickentwapft
======
steveklabnik
[https://twitter.com/rustlang/status/1294024734804508679?s=21](https://twitter.com/rustlang/status/1294024734804508679?s=21)

------
cpach
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24133893)

------
AQXt
Probably.

